# Kong: Skull Island



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2014)

*Legendary Pictures "Skull Island" (King Kong, November 4, 2016)*



via LP twitter.

LP now has Pacific Rim, Godzilla (Rodan, Mothra, King Ghidorah, and King Kong)

BACK THE FUCK OFF ZOMBIES, KAIJU ARE COMING.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2014)

*[Kaiju Intensifies]*


----------



## Stringer (Jul 28, 2014)

Fix the release date, it's 2016.

I'm down so long as it doesn't feature him following yet another purdy blond up a skyscraper and be killed by gravity. The guy's always so thirsty, he never learns.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 16, 2015)

So a thread does exist


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2015)

... obviously?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 17, 2015)

I was getting so confused with other threads about this and the one that is gonna be about Godzilla vs King Kong. (And appearently produced by jus Toho and not exactly a sequel to the 2014 Godzilla film)

In that case these are the first pics from the set:





Although inside the link it says that the release date is *March 10th, 2017.*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2015)

Will it be a 3hr movie like the last one??


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

Hoping connolly's last minute additions to the script don't drag it down


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I was getting so confused with other threads about this and the one that is gonna be about Godzilla vs King Kong. (And appearently produced by jus Toho and not exactly a sequel to the 2014 Godzilla film)
> 
> In that case these are the first pics from the set:
> 
> ...



>king kong is pink now

the sjws strike again


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2015)

So I'm confused, is this a prequel/sequel to the 2005 movie or is this another remake?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2015)

do we have any reason to think that it would be related to the 2005 movie?


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2015)

This one is set in the 1970s but there's no indication that it's a sequel to the 2005 flick afaik, so yeah remake


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> This one is set in the 1970s but there's no indication that it's a sequel to the 2005 flick afaik, so yeah remake


Ok. I was sure Legendary originally said this was a prequel to the 2005 movie


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like the movie will be shooting in Australia as well


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2016)

K, Kong's big enough to tangle with the King


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> K, Kong's big enough to tangle with the King



Unrealistic size for a terrestrial mammal


----------



## teddy (Jul 23, 2016)

some speculate that skull is supposed to invoke a comparison of the previous kong's size 

also we need the thread title changed to accommodate the actual release date

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks good. I wanna see the Godzilla easter eggs while watching it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I haven't watched the trailer yet.  But I saw some images.  Is Captain Marvel getting in on the action?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2016)

is this set in the same continuity as the first Kong ?

or this has no relation at all to the first and is instead just set in Godzillas Earth ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

The latter.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2016)

Weiss said:


> is this set in the same continuity as the first Kong ?
> 
> or this has no relation at all to the first and is instead just set in Godzillas Earth ?



Set in the Godzilla 2014 verse. And by the looks of it, it seems like John Goodman's character is part of Monarch, which goes along with the rumor that Monarch will have presence in the movie. Now that I think about it, Godzilla is the first film franchise to have a shared universe, the Showa era series specifically.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2016)

So thats how they are going to make Kong stand a chance against Zilla.  Kong bout to Knock that lizard the fuck out


----------



## teddy (Jul 23, 2016)

The cinematography is on point


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I like what I saw.  Nice trailer.  This has potential.

@Vault what did you think?


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2016)

Didn't give a shit about the film until I this this impressive trailer.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like what I saw.  Nice trailer.  This has potential.
> 
> @Vault what did you think?


As long as it doesn't take us hours before we get to actually see the beast


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2016)

It'd be nice to get a Kong movie that's actually consistently good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2016)

The trailer did have some awesome visuals.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2016)

This looks badass.

Good trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome trailer! Kong seems pretty damn large


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 26, 2016)

I just recently watched the trailer....and to be honest I'm happy were getting another Kong movie. But yo I feel like he's just to big, I mean I heard he was going to be bigger but geesh....he's super big, other then that I think this movie will be great.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

He needs to be able to whoop Godzilla's ass!  This was the only way!


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 26, 2016)

GODZILLA Is going to whoop kongs ass 
But I still love Kong though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2016)

The thread title still remains unchanged


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 28, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> I just recently watched the trailer....and to be honest I'm happy were getting another Kong movie. But yo I feel like he's just to big, I mean I heard he was going to be bigger but geesh....he's super big, other then that I think this movie will be great.





Rukia said:


> He needs to be able to whoop Godzilla's ass!  This was the only way!



I know you won't care about this but mammals have a limit as to how big they can be, there's a reason we don't see whale sized land mammals. Being warm blooded becomes problematic with size, that's why huge dinosaurs were neither warm nor cold blooded but somewhere in between 
Kong's body would be impossible to handle the mass and his bones will basically snap from all the weight.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG I was in Universal Orlando and the King Kong Skull Island Ride open just one day before my birthday and I was able to  ride it on my birthday and it was so much fun! The ride was like the original King Kong movie by Peter Jackson because it had dinosaurs in it and they basically toss your vehicle back and forth on this cliff. I had to wait like 60 minutes but they had actors dressed in tribal clothes scare us in line because they were hiding in the walls. And there was this animatronic tribal witch speaking in her native language and fire all around us while you hear the chant "KONG KONG KONG" it was so cool.

Anyways now I'm hype about this movie and can't wait to see it and Tom Hiddleston!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2016)

I bet my account that Kong will rip Godzilla's ass since Zilla is a bad guy 

Will there be beastiality?


----------



## Psychic (Aug 2, 2016)

March 10, 2017! That's too far away! Thread title date needs to be change.


----------



## Yahiko (Aug 11, 2016)

There is no way a reboot can be better than the original masterpiece unless its a superhero movie


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> So thats how they are going to make Kong stand a chance against Zilla.  Kong bout to Knock that lizard the fuck out

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

> shitty 2014 Godzilla movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2016)

The World said:


> 'gif'


Zilla was fighting two handicap birds

Kong bout to lay dem hands and make him some gator shoes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2016)

dicks out for Kong !

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2016)

It's all connected


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2016)

Why am I not surprised, the no good mods in this section still haven't renamed the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why am I not surprised, the no good mods in this section still haven't renamed the thread.



Looks vicious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why am I not surprised, the no good mods in this section still haven't renamed the thread.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2016)

He looks like the guy who plays the Martian Manhunter in Supergirl


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't see the military winning this one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2016)

*its motherfucking K O N G*


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 17, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


>


Lmao
Why the fuck is a gorilla walking on his 2 feet like humans. Also the CGI is so terrible,the previous one had better CGI.

Lost interest in this after 2nd trailer.

Edit: forgot to say that other monsters also look cartoonish,they do not look scary at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 17, 2016)

Roberts said his design was based on the original who was bipedal too. also helps that kong isn't a normal fucking ape...

i do think this trailer is weaker tho because the advertised mystery is gone

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2016)

they practically spoiled the entire film

rip


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2016)

ending was spoiled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong was actually a human that was cursed by the ancient tribe who lived on the Skull Island long before he became the King. Kong will return to his human form by the end of the film after getting killed. But gets magically resurrected for a sequel since he was considered a WMD and they plan on using him to eradicate Godzilla


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 18, 2016)

Well... that looked awful


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope that's not true, as that ending is so stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Brie Larsen might be playing a mute character in this movie.  Has not yet been allowed to talk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ending was spoiled
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol has this guy's spoilers _ever_ been true?

He seems to_ always_ have the inside scoop


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2017)

The promotion for this movie has been quite awesome so far. Really good stuff.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 25, 2017)

You'd think with all the advances in technology, they would make Kong look a bit more intimidating or awe inspiring. And i kinda prefer the last one we had


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 31, 2017)

Some new artwork!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 4, 2017)

So I guess that one skullcrawler in the trailer is gonna be Kong's big bad rival in the film in the third act.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2017)

I dig the Japanese poster

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2017)

So awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 12, 2017)

I had no expectations about this film, well, just because. Didn't really strike me as noteworthy.

But my God, that Apocalypse Now-inspired poster is fucking awesome. In fact, this is one of the few modern blockbuster films where the promotional material hasn't looked like generic photoshopped bullshit.

This could be good.

The monsters look dope. Far more inspired than the Mutos from Godzilla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah, ngl, only reason I want this movie to be good is so that I can rep the posters lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd rock the posters just for the art if it connects with me significantly. The movies wouldn't change that .

But eh, i'm not _that  _crazy about them


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2017)

They're taking a page out from the MCU.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2017)

let them fight


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2017)

I swear the _let them fight_ meme is by far the biggest thing to come out of Godzilla 2014 overshadowing the monster himself

and its hilarious 






Im honestly kinda excited for these shared universes after MCU 

this one and the potential Universal monsters-verse


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I swear the _let them fight_ meme is by far the biggest thing to come out of Godzilla 2014 overshadowing the monster himself
> 
> and its hilarious
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol i legit thought kong was going to snap the tree in half to stab the skullcrawler with


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol at describing exactly what the director was going for when he said the bulk of his kong draws influence from the original who wasn't an oversized silverback


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks terrible. CGI is terrible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

definitely will see it in the cinemas unless it gets like sub-50% on RT


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Lets be real here, 2005's Kong is a hard movie to top, yes the acting was off but the effects were amazing for the time, we will never see a more realistic giant ape on the big screen, the way he moved how you can feel his mass the small gestures it was perfect!

This movie obviously tries to imitate the original Kong where the ape was more human-like in posture than a real gorilla and I'm fine with that, the problem is that in this age and time we are not so naive as to accept a monster than mimics a man in a fur suit even if it uses the newest CGI goodies

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> This one's bigger though



2005 kong loves big challenges. look at what he did to those twin t-rex


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> 2005 kong loves big challenges. look at what he did to those twin t-rex


Perhaps


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

no it looks fake. if you are doing a were-ape storyline then better have a silverback not a jacked up chimpanzee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm sure they were trying to be as realistic as possible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

>skullwalkers
>realistic


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> 2005 kong loves big challenges. look at what he did to those twin t-rex




Ahem.

V-Rex


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2017)

This film's gonna be so fucking good. 

Fav parts has to be the monsters cuz they look dope af especially the skullwalkers, they look legit terrifying. I like that Kong's got so many challenges here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> This film's gonna be so fucking good.
> 
> Fav parts has to be the monsters cuz they look dope af especially the skullwalkers, they look legit terrifying. I like that Kong's got so many challenges here.


You sure?  Collider says it is a 'C' movie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You sure?  Collider says it is a 'C' movie.



I don't give a shit about Collider.

I'll watch it for myself and judge it for myself and from what I've seen from the trailer I like it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 3, 2017)

Trusting Collier above all others.... stay stupid Rukia, you make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Trusting Collier above all others.... stay stupid Rukia, you make me feel better about myself.


I was at Starbucks when I read this comment.  And I just burst out laughing.  And I was so distracted I almost grabbed some girls drink.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You sure?  Collider says it is a 'C' movie.



Cing Cong


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

His complaints should make everyone concerned.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

i told you guys it's a were-ape story and Finn from Force Awakens is Cing Cong


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2017)

83% on RT 

The Ape is back 


higher than Godzilla


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 6, 2017)

Weiss said:


> 83% on RT
> 
> The Ape is back
> 
> ...



Godzilla was such a disappointment apart from the last fight 

Rememeber they off-panel'd the fight against the Muto on the bridge?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> His complaints should make everyone concerned.


Thing is we're not going to watch it for the characters but because we want to see a giant ape go apeshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2017)

Nobody watches monster movies for the human characters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nobody watches monster movies for the human characters


Exactly  And it's not like the 2005's version had well developed characters  Except for the cook he was awesome and died in the most gruesome way


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Exactly  And it's not like the 2005's version had well developed characters  Except for the cook he was awesome and died in the most gruesome way



I've still never seen the movie in full. Just the parts with Kong fighting the V-Rexes and getting shot down.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> I've still never seen the movie in full. Just the parts with Kong fighting the V-Rexes and getting shot down.


Trust me the bug scene will haunt you forever


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2017)

I am certain i will like this movie


I feel it in mah bones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Exactly  And it's not like the 2005's version had well developed characters  Except for the cook he was awesome and died in the most gruesome way


This is my problem with some of the revisionism going on about that movie. it's like people forgot that the movie went on an hour too long developing characters a majority don't even remember barring one of them being played by jack black who put in a deceent performance at best. only noteworthy things in it are kong, the other creatures, and the cgi


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> His complaints should make everyone concerned.


To be fair Chris Stuckmann has been shit tier for some time now.

RT still has it at like 80+%


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

And don't let any of this distract you from the fact that the monsterverse is critically more well received than the dceu


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2017)

Tbh, they should've called this series the Kaijuverse. Just two more hours and I get to see this movie 

EDIT: There was a first come, first served thing so I wasn't able to get in. Guess I'll wait til Thursday then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nobody watches monster movies for the human characters


The monster is barely in it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Just go see Logan or Get Out again guys.  Prep for Beauty and the Beast.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

@ted. good idea dude.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nobody watches monster movies for the human characters



Yeah the human characters were shit in the Godzilla film as well apart from maybe Cranston's short performance. All I gave a shit about was Godzilla fighting and destroying shit 

How you fuck up your screening man?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't get why people complain about the characters here and not about the characters from the original, who were just as much stock characters, but with less personality. It's like no one wants to admit that the original King Kong was a special effects driven movie. It was certainly an innovator, but there isn't a lot of substance to it either. Don't get me wrong, I love it as well, but I have no pretenses about what it is. 

"Kong: Skull Island" was a lot of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2017)

That's how i feel about the whole thing tbh. all of this film's predecessors have the depth of a puddle but _now_ people acting like they give a shit about muh character development with this one


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

My complaint is Brie Larson is not seductive enough to be playing the beauty role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

My complaint is that she's not really even playing the beauty role. The ending where they attempt to do this with her was forced and was easily the weakest part of the movie. Although I didn't think the majority of the 'beauties' were particularly seductive. Wray shrieked and that was the extent of her character. Lang seemed way too turned on by Kong to take seriously and...that is all I remember about her. Watts was probably the best, both in charisma and character, but these characters have primarily been functioned as living macguffins. Only nostalgia is telling you otherwise.  

Also, there should've been a scene where Kong skullf@cked the Skull Crushers.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Watts was believable.

I think the only reason Kong saved Brie Larson is because she looks like his long lost sister cares about other animals on the island.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My complaint is Brie Larson is not seductive enough to be playing the beauty role.


Lol, typical Yasha.  At least you are consistent dude.  I remember all your Carey Mulligan complaints over the years.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 10, 2017)

Great movie, more monster fighting than the 2014 Godzilla and the human characters are likable surprisingly. And dat post credits scene, promising shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah I liked this more than Godzilla (2014), although I prefer "Shin Godzilla" more than this.

"Godzilla (2014)" was probably steadier than "Skull Island" though, so I can see why many would prefer it.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2017)

AVGN liked it. He's usually got good taste when it comes to monster movies.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2017)

My thoughts: 

There are two Kongs. There is the classic Kong that's meant to be a tragic figure, like a modern day Othello who destroys what he covets and ends up dead, and then there's the Kong who was specifically designed to box Godzilla in front of a standing-room-only audience. The Skull Island Kong is definitely the second one. And that's okay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

I will root for Kong in G vs K


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> AVGN liked it. He's usually got good taste when it comes to monster movies.



Even he kind of falls victim to the 'these characters are weak' complaint though, as if the original excelled in that area. Now that I think about it though, instead of there being two groups of characters on the island, there should have been one group, with Brie Larson being taken by Kong- so they can fill the quota more naturally and balance the screen-time amongst everyone a little more evenly. Although I guess that would make this much more of a remake. 

This 'King Kong Vs Godzilla' will be strange though, as both monsters were portrayed sympathetically. In the original "King Kong Vs Godzilla", Godzilla was still the franchise villain, so Kong worked fine as the good monster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

how tall is new Kong ?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 10, 2017)

Saw it earlier today

terrible, don't know why I let myself get dragged by my friends to see it

the visual effects were great, but poor story, character development and subpar acting

so basically your typical action blockbuster

Legit fell asleep halfway through, and I went to a midday showing

This sort of genre has never been my thing though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Angry Video Game Nerd?  That's how bad things are for Kong?  We are trying to get AVGN to convince people to see it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia this isnt the Iron Fist thread 

no monkey business


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Iron Fist is out now, right?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Great movie, more monster fighting than the 2014 Godzilla and the human characters are likable surprisingly. And dat post credits scene, promising shit



Was Kong styling on dem monsters bro?

Got my tickets booked for this coming Sunday, 10+ people to see the awesomeness of Kong


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

I hear "Iron Fist" sucks. 

I have a theory on 'King Kong Vs Godzilla'. It will end with both teaming up to face King Ghidorah, assuming Ghidorah isn't the enemy in Godzilla 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2017)

Kong will put dem paws on Ghidorah

for Harambe


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2017)

Planet of the Apes coming this year too

Monkeys Cinematic Universe


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 10, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Was Kong styling on dem monsters bro?
> 
> Got my tickets booked for this coming Sunday, 10+ people to see the awesomeness of Kong



Kong gave the beat down alright. He has a kill near the end that's as brutal, maybe even more, than Godzilla's "kiss of death".


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2017)

Just saw it was way better than I expected! The acting was ok but damn the fight scenes and the effects were awesome! 

I'm still more inclined to consider 2005's Kong as the best so far but this one comes near.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Angry Video Game Nerd?  That's how bad things are for Kong?  We are trying to get AVGN to convince people to see it?




James Rolfe has been a rock as far as Youtubers go. He's one of the few from back in the day who never really fell from grace or completely sold out. The main focus of his website, Cinemassacre, is horror movies and kaiju movies. He's a known kaiju buff. I trust his tastes for kaiju movies as much as anyone else's.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

The effects are awesome?  I heard Kong looked really fake!


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> how tall is new Kong ?


He's 31 meters tall but he's still just an adolescent apparently


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 10, 2017)

That fuckin post credits scene tho

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 10, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I hear "Iron Fist" sucks.
> 
> I have a theory on 'King Kong Vs Godzilla'. It will end with both teaming up to face King Ghidorah, assuming Ghidorah isn't the enemy in Godzilla 2.


Considering this Kong is completely based on the Toho one (right down to having the islanders be friendly asains and Kong having a taste for octopus) I'm willing to bet the plot is gonna be people try to take Kong from his home land to stop Godzilla who has gone berserk for some reason. Will probably end a draw or teaming up or sex I'm totally down for any one of these 3 happening


Rukia said:


> The effects are awesome?  I heard Kong looked really fake!


It pretty much were the same level of effects as the 2014 Godzilla movie. If you didn't like how Godzilla or the MUTOs looked then you probably won't like Kong


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The effects are awesome?  I heard Kong looked really fake!



This Kong walks with a bipedal human gait, but the effects are not bad at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

I wasn't going to review this, but I figured...it's part of the new Godzillaverse, so why not? Review is in sig or here:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2017)

31m ? impossible


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2017)

Please don't tell me there was a post credits scene.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2017)

obviously, this is the kaiju cinematic universe


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2017)

Fuck.  What was it?

Also movie was fun.  Not too pretentious and genuinely enjoyable while at the same time it didn't go fantasyland with facts.  I liked it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Fuck.  What was it?
> 
> Also movie was fun.  Not too pretentious and genuinely enjoyable while at the same time it didn't go fantasyland with facts.  I liked it.



Kong skullf@cks the skullcrawlers. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The two leads are taken to Monarchs headquarters, where they're told there are more monsters. They are then shown cave drawings of Rodan, Mothra, Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting Ghidorah. Cue Godzilla roar.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2017)

Cool.  More EUs. I guess that's the next big thing in cinema.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2017)

Hope this movie does really well at the box office there weren't a whole lot of people in the imax screening I was at which was disappointing (just me and several other people in that big ass theater)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

My theater wasn't crowded either. The trailers were awesome, but the strange backlash the movie seems to be experiencing might hurt it financially.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2017)

There were like 4 more people at the cinema for the movie  Not to mention no one stayed for the post-credits scene


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Please don't tell me there was a post credits scene.



Sorry dude, must have slipped your mind.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 11, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> Considering this Kong is completely based on the Toho one (right down to having the islanders be friendly asains and Kong having a taste for octopus) I'm willing to bet the plot is gonna be people try to take Kong from his home land to stop Godzilla who has gone berserk for some reason. Will probably end a draw or teaming up or sex I'm totally down for any one of these 3 happening
> 
> It pretty much were the same level of effects as the 2014 Godzilla movie. If you didn't like how Godzilla or the MUTOs looked then you probably won't like Kong



Godzilla would destroy Kong.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think many people were too eager to see the movie on a Thursday night showing. The same happened to me sorta, not a theater full but there was probably like 12 more people besides me and a friend. And damn, this movie beat Logan, I'm honestly surprised. But Beauty and the Beast will crush them both, regardless of the mixed reception.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> There were like 4 more people at the cinema for the movie  Not to mention no one stayed for the post-credits scene



Had a hunch this would be the case. Especially after branding this whole thing as the MonsterVerse. 

---

This is better than Godzilla. But there was that one weird recurring gag where they tried creating a meme only to be followed by feels. dafuq was that?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 11, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> My theater wasn't crowded either. The trailers were awesome, but the strange backlash the movie seems to be experiencing might hurt it financially.



It's not strange

It's a genuinely bad movie

Transformers but with animals

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> It's not strange
> 
> It's a genuinely bad movie
> 
> Transformers but with animals


Always gotta love people who talk shit about a movie they've never seen before.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 11, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> Always gotta love people who talk shit about a movie they've never seen before.


 
Gotta love people who don't look at the previous page


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> It's not strange
> 
> It's a genuinely bad movie
> 
> Transformers but with animals



The problem with your comparison is that even if "Kong" is a bad movie, "Transformers but with animals"- as you say, "Transformers" was a huge financial success. Hell, 3 shitty movies later and they're still hugely profitable. 

If "Skull Island" bombs, it's just that modern audiences aren't interested in "King Kong".


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> Gotta love people who don't look at the previous page


Another category you fall into I imagine

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)

Still wondering what King answer to atomic breath will be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Kong doesn't need an atomic breath. Based on this movie, he's smarter than Godzilla and would likely use that to his advantage. That's how they did it in the original "King Kong Vs Godzilla".


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2017)

Being Smart does not stop Godzilla from melting his face off.

But i guess we shall see what goes down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Being Smart does not stop Godzilla from melting his face off.
> 
> But i guess we shall see what goes down.



You do realize this has been done before, right? In the original, Godzilla blasted him enough to injure him, but it wasn't fatal. While it's true that the atomic breath has changed over the years, they'll probably do something similar. In the 2014 Godzilla, he didn't bust it out until the end, so it's likely there is either a drawback to the atomic breath in this continuity (sort of like "Shin Godzilla", where the blast drains him) or it's not THAT powerful, requiring Godzilla to get them in a vulnerable position for it to do that much damage (which is sort of like how the Showa era breath worked).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> It's not strange
> 
> It's a genuinely bad movie
> 
> Transformers but with animals



Maybe my expectations were so low but I didn't think it was that bad. I could tell from the trailers that it wasn't going to take itself seriously, which should exactly be the case for these modern Kaiju movies.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Should have had Ghidorah roar at the end instead of Godzilla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Why? The entire franchise is going to built around Kong and Godzilla. More than likely, Ghidorah will appear for one movie and be destroyed, whether it's Godzilla 2 or King Kong Vs Godzilla. 

And where the f@ck is Anguirus in all of this hype? The world needs more Anguirus! And Space Godzilla, who despite having the silliest name, is probably the best Godzilla villain.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

the 2014 breath wasnt even strong enough to do much to MUTOs until it was shot directly down the throat


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Exactly.

Now if this was 'King Kong Vs Shin Godzilla"...Kong would get boned so hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

plus 2014 G is definitely less agile than Kong and he also needed that power nap after the fight indicating his stamina may not be so good


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Why? The entire franchise is going to built around Kong and Godzilla. More than likely, Ghidorah will appear for one movie and be destroyed, whether it's Godzilla 2 or King Kong Vs Godzilla.
> 
> And where the f@ck is Anguirus in all of this hype? The world needs more Anguirus! And Space Godzilla, who despite having the silliest name, is probably the best Godzilla villain.


Makes me wonder why not save Ghidorah for being the ultimate boss of the franchise.

Unless it's Destoroyah and it ends with Godzilla killing him along with himself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Makes me wonder why not save Ghidorah for being the ultimate boss of the franchise.
> 
> Unless it's Destoroyah and it ends with Godzilla killing him along with himself.



I think most of it comes down to marketing. Ghidorah is too big of a deal to not appear sooner than later. I'd probably prefer him to appear in 'King Kong Vs Godzilla', as Kong fighting Ghidorah would be new, but I wouldn't be surprised if Godzilla 2 is a remake of "Ghidorah, the three Headed Monster"- since Rodan and Mothra were also foreshadowed. Furthermore, the title (King of the Monsters) would make more sense if it's a battle of Kings. But I also don't think Godzilla should team up with any monsters in Godzilla 2, if the plan is for him and Kong to team up in their movie. It might be best to simplify it with Godzilla facing Ghidorah 1 on 1. 

Godzilla was successful, but it wasn't 'a guaranteed franchise' franchise successful and from what I hear "Kong: Skull Island" is doing the same amount of business. It would be too risky to plan anything beyond 'King Kong Vs Godzilla'. There's always a chance it could be cancelled, if "Skull Island" flops.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)

Unless the Napalm scene was to show us Kong is Fire Proof and that's his answer to Atomic Breath


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

How is he fire proof?  Kong took damage from that napalm.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah, I dunno how you got Fireproof out of that.  

Anyway, Kong isn't fucking with Godzilla until he grows up.  Godzilla is like 10 times his size.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

I haven't watched a ton of Godzilla.  But my memories of him are that his movement is stiff and sluggish.  So Kong should be able to run circles around him.  Kong should be able to leap onto Godzilla, pummel him, and leap off before Godzilla even knows what hit him!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched a ton of Godzilla.


There's your stopping point.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Should have had Ghidorah roar at the end instead of Godzilla.


Audience members wouldn't have recognized it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched a ton of Godzilla.  But my memories of him are that his movement is stiff and sluggish.  So Kong should be able to run circles around him.  Kong should be able to leap onto Godzilla, pummel him, and leap off before Godzilla even knows what hit him!


you're correct


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

The problem with Godzilla is that he can't move diagonally.  It is like he is being moved with an old NES  controller.

He would just have tons of trouble with Kong's movement.  I think Godzilla would have to get lucky to win the fight.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

Saw it today and hella enjoyable. I liked the film. Some of the human characters were surprisingly good as well, I liked Samuel's role and his hatred for Kong (the scene where he makes a fist was a good touch) so I was hella happy when Kong crushed his ass, ningen didn't buckle down one bit in trying to off Kong even when you had King Skullcrawler there, determination level over 9000 

and Hank was brilliant - the Cold War line had me rolling. "So they take the winter off?" Cinema cracked up at that 

Brie Larson was a throwaway character doe but her titties were nice to see in that tank top. Special effects were top notch and the fight scenes were incredible, I like Kong using objects to beat the shit outta his enemies and the last scene was a brutal as fuck kill 

All in for a sequel.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

Better than Godzilla 2014 too. Film has actual rewatch value cuz Kong is seen consistently whereas Godzilla 2014 you can just skip straight to the last fight and wouldn't have missed anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah Brie's boobies were big, I couldn't keep my eyes of them  She has a decent rack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah Brie's boobies were big, I couldn't keep my eyes of them  She has a decent rack.



Director must've noticed her character wasn't doing anything and standing out in any way so decided to take her coat off 

Can't go wrong with some boobs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, I dunno how you got Fireproof out of that.
> 
> Anyway, Kong isn't fucking with Godzilla until he grows up.  Godzilla is like 10 times his size.


I didn't see any burns he fainted from the lack of oxygen


----------



## Smoke (Mar 12, 2017)

The most enjoyable part of the movie, was the cute azn chick. Whose entire character remained a complete mystery to me. What was her name? What was her expertise? Why the fuck was she there at all?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

I laughed when that asian chick screamed 

It was a whimper. Couldn't they do a few more retakes to get it right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2017)

That cute Asian girl sadly had no purpose in this movie. She was just, there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2017)

the first person shooter scenes were a nice touch


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> That cute Asian girl sadly had no purpose in this movie. She was just, there.


Yeah, clearly shoehorned into the film to try to help the international box office.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone found the scene of Loki slicing through those bats or whatever the shit they were weird and out of place? Looked awkward to me.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I didn't see any burns he fainted from the lack of oxygen


He had singed fur all over him..where are you getting lack of oxygen?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2017)

I forgot to mention John C Reilly was one of the best things of this movie  Some of his lines had me dying. I'm glad they didn't kill him off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 12, 2017)

The memes have started

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched a ton of Godzilla.  But my memories of him are that his movement is stiff and sluggish.  So Kong should be able to run circles around him.  Kong should be able to leap onto Godzilla, pummel him, and leap off before Godzilla even knows what hit him!



Godzilla isn't as agile as most of the monsters he kills, although it depends on the movie. There have been movies when Godzilla can do drop kicks, slide on his tail and even fly. I doubt they'll go that far, but I'm sure in the cross-over Godzilla will be the larger, more durable and more equipped thanks to his tail, atomic breath, etc, while Kong is faster, smarter and can use his strength a little more effectively. 

There better be a scene when Kong spins Godzilla around using his tail, as that image is too iconic to pass on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2017)

Saw it last night and it was awesome. Kong was amazing, as well as the island and the tone for the movie. The characters were also likeable and very human.

Can't wait for Godzilla vs Kong in 2020.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, clearly shoehorned into the film to try to help the international box office.



Not really. Hardly anyone knows her in China. She is in it because she is related to someone who makes the call in the China producer company. She is in The Great Wall and the new Pacific Rim movie too, which were produced by the same company.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2017)

Screw purpose. I'm doing wefies with hollywood stars. xD


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

I wish she were hot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Not really. Hardly anyone knows her in China. She is in it because she is related to someone who makes the call in the China producer company. She is in The Great Wall and the new Pacific Rim movie too, which were produced by the same company.



Like I told you, they're trying to manufacture an international star out of her.

So apparently "Skull Island" did a little bit better business than excepted in the U.S (61 mil opening), but apparently has to gross $500 million to break even...Jesus, why even make big budgeted movies anymore? That seems difficult. If memory serves, "Godzilla (2014)" fell short of that, although it's possible Kong is the better draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

They can try, but they won't succeed. International stars are not made, but born.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Clowe (Mar 13, 2017)

Just saw it, very solid action film tbh, I was very satifisted when I left the theater, good action, good characters, Kong himself was great, and that ending with C Really's character was actually pretty touching, glad they didn't went the predictable route and killed him off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> They can try, but they won't succeed. International stars are not made, but born.



Not disagreeing with you, although I still think it's too early to judge her (I actually thought she was fine in "Great Wall"), but studios are always trying to shove someone down our throats. Liam Hemsworth (Hunger Games), Taylor Kitsch ("John Carter"), Megan Fox ("Transformers"), they have their moment in the spotlight and then become Kellan Lutz...who I assume is now making direct-to-DVD flicks now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 13, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Being Smart does not stop Godzilla from melting his face off.
> 
> But i guess we shall see what goes down.


This is Toho Kong hes based on maybe he has his lightning powers


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 13, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> That cute Asian girl sadly had no purpose in this movie. She was just, there.


Same goes for most of the charcters.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 13, 2017)

John Goodman + Black dude - Monarch Men/Head of mission
Loki - Tracker/survivalist
Lie Brarson - Photographer
Sam + Troops - Muscle
Scientists - Smarts
Cute Azn Chick - ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah, I understand now. She's only there so the cast wouldn't look like a complete sausage fest with only one female cast member


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

Smoke said:


> John Goodman + Black dude - Monarch Men/Head of mission
> Loki - Tracker/survivalist
> Lie Brarson - Photographer
> Sam + Troops - Muscle
> ...



She is a biologist, but doesn't seem to take any interest in the biodiversity on the island. It would have been better if she just played a Chinese tourist, and asked if the animals were edible.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 13, 2017)

They should bring the Pacific Rim verse into the mix and just go batshit insane with everything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2017)

I also liked the typography that appeared on screen at the beginning for the different locations before everyone took off to Skull Island.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 13, 2017)

Asian chick was a baddie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2017)

It would've been pretty funny if there was a twist where she turned out to be the true human villain, taking over Monarch and 'silencing' everyone.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> It would've been pretty funny if there was a twist where she turned out to be the true human villain, taking over Monarch and 'silencing' everyone.


The again demographic gets a bad enough wrap from hollywood as it is. Just look at how pissed people got over the Wolverine movie from 2013. It was practically panned in Japan because of they were offended by a white man going into Japan killing some japanese people sleeping with the asain chick and then dipping. Granted hollywood has been more disrespectful to the asian culture then any other race even blacks. At the same time people are also super duper sensitive. You honestly can't have an asian man being the villain or an asian woman dating a white man without complaints about those "dirty yankee bias" complaint coming around. This movie probably would have gotten more flack if they had whats her name pull a Talia al Ghul at the last second.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> The again demographic gets a bad enough wrap from hollywood as it is. Just look at how pissed people got over the Wolverine movie from 2013. It was practically panned in Japan because of they were offended by a white man going into Japan killing some japanese people sleeping with the asain chick and then dipping. Granted hollywood has been more disrespectful to the asian culture then any other race even blacks. At the same time people are also super duper sensitive. You honestly can't have an asian man being the villain or an asian woman dating a white man without complaints about those "dirty yankee bias" complaint coming around. This movie probably would have gotten more flack if they had whats her name pull a Talia al Ghul at the last second.



I guess. But how much does it affect business? I know the 98 Godzilla was hated in Japan, but it apparently did very well financially over there. That's what it comes down to, especially as every country tends to treat other countries the same way ("Shin Godzilla" didn't really portray America in a positive light, but it still apparently did really well over here for such a limited release, although I doubt the presence of Americans had an impact on the box office).

I was actually kind of joking about her being a villain though. Unlike Yasha, I don't mind her presence, but I did feel that the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



movie played it a bit too safe with her. She's the only character who is never in any immediate peril, so I never had any doubt she would survive. She was the only one, even amongst the leads, who I figured was safe. I'm fine with a movie casting Chinese actors or actresses to appeal to that country, but not when it effects the quality of the film itself. I don't care that her character was pointless, I only cared that the film took no risks with her. ESPECIALLY this film, which seems to take a sadistic glee in brutally slaying those we think are 'safe'.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2017)

My main complaint is from a minimalist standpoint, Martial. I can't stand superfluous scenes, much less pointless characters.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll laugh my ass off if she answered that her character is a strong, inspirational woman who has a major role in any interviews she's been in


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2017)

I saw this film on Sunday (March 12), and enjoyed it, but I doubt that I shall ever watch it, again. It was largely an action-packed film that was fairly light on emotional depth, but at least the special effects were very impressive. John C. Reilly's character of Marlow was definitely one of the most interesting characters, but I do wish that the Japanese soldier, Gunpei, had survived. I was not terribly surprised that both John Goodman and Samuel L. Jackson's characters died, but I was seriously expecting Chapman to survive, given how he continually was writing to his son, Billy.

I noticed that Kong was considerably larger in this film than he was in the 2005 version, which is likely to compete with how Godzilla was so much larger in the 2014 film than he has been in previous films. The other giant monsters on the island were impressive, but not exactly noteworthy. I would like to say that this film was an excellent standalone film, but it was clearly building toward a larger universe, which was confirmed with the post-credits scene, which was a very blatant setup for King Kong to fight Godzilla in a future film.

With that being said, it is very impressive that Legendary Pictures was able to obtain the rights to two monsters who originated from two different film studios from two different countries. I wonder what other monsters they shall be able to have in this universe?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2017)

This is the type of movie that's striving for a body count. Technically, half of the cast can be described as superfluous


DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw this film on Sunday (March 12), and enjoyed it, but I doubt that I shall ever watch it, again. It was largely an action-packed film that was fairly light on emotional depth, but at least the special effects were very impressive. John C. Reilly's character of Marlow was definitely one of the most interesting characters, but I do wish that the Japanese soldier, Gunpei, had survived. I was not terribly surprised that both John Goodman and Samuel L. Jackson's characters died, but I was seriously expecting Chapman to survive, given how he continually was writing to his son, Billy.
> 
> I noticed that Kong was considerably larger in this film than he was in the 2005 version, which is likely to compete with how Godzilla was so much larger in the 2014 film than he has been in previous films. The other giant monsters on the island were impressive, but not exactly noteworthy. I would like to say that this film was an excellent standalone film, but it was clearly building toward a larger universe, which was confirmed with the post-credits scene, which was a very blatant setup for King Kong to fight Godzilla in a future film.
> 
> With that being said, it is very impressive that Legendary Pictures was able to obtain the rights to two monsters who originated from two different film studios from two different countries. I wonder what other monsters they shall be able to have in this universe?



I wouldn't be surprised if Gunpei's death was filmed, but deleted for time/pacing reasons, as I thought that was an odd narrative choice.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2017)

Tom Hiddleston's character was lacking depth and backstory, in my perspective; how did he become a jaded loner? Samuel L. Jackson's character had sufficient depth and backstory, because he was a grizzled veteran of the Vietnam War, but I would liked to have learned more about how Hiddleston's character became who he was.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Screw purpose. I'm doing wefies with hollywood stars. xD


That's you?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)

What?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not terribly surprised that both John Goodman and Samuel L. Jackson's characters died, but I was seriously expecting Chapman to survive, given how he continually was writing to his son, Billy.


Wow, you aren't even gonna attempt to spoiler tag this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2017)

DDJ's an intolerate dipshit, of course he isn't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

just got back from this

sooo good  near perfect giant monster movie

Kong is such a beast  those shots of his fist clench and close-up on the savage eyes 

definitely >> 2014 Godzilla


I even liked all the human characters, Hiddleston looked good, Brie Larson was just the right amount of hot for an action movie heroine (very looking forward to Captain Marvel now tbh), Sam Jackson 

Skullcrawlers were great, final fight was good


.. and then that post credits scene    hooly shit, 11/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



when he says "Kong is not the only king", the music starts playing, hype through the roof, shots of G, Rodan, Mothra, fucking GHIDORAH, then the Godzilla vs King Ghidorah money shot, ending with a roar (it was both of them roaring I think)   chills 


so good 




just from this movie alone the shared kaiju universe is already > DCCU  

and the post-credits scene blows any MCU post-credits out of the water

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)

I missed the post-credits scene

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

missing this post-credits scene is a sin 

just thinking back to it gives me chills

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

Godzilla 2 has enormous potential if its done like this instead of like 2014

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2017)

DipshitDragonJ didn't ruin your experience, did he Weiss?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

no, I stopped reading this thread several days ago till I saw the movie myself and I also tend to scroll right through DDJs posts in general tbh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)

Weiss said:


> missing this post-credits scene is a sin
> 
> just thinking back to it gives me chills



I know, mate, I know. 

I'm whipping myself day and night to atone for the sin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What?



I always knew Yasha was a cute girl.

Or at the absolute least, that's how he would be perceived in a prison.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

there are some youtube uploads of the post credits scene, but most of them have some ppl talking out loud over the scene (hate that), some are vertical or 3D (doubled image) and all very bad quality

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> DipshitDragonJ didn't ruin your experience, did he Weiss?





Weiss said:


> no, I stopped reading this thread several days ago till I saw the movie myself and I also tend to scroll right through DDJs posts in general tbh



@DemonDragonJ posts tend to be the best in a thread, you guys are missing out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh Mider, you know full well DDJ doesn't understand sarcasm


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Wow, you aren't even gonna attempt to spoiler tag this.



No, because anyone who enters this thread, or any thread about a movie, should expect spoilers, which is why I never even read a thread until after I have seen the film or television series that is being discussed in it. However, I will cover spoilers for a story in threads that do not directly relate to it: for example, I would not bother to cover any plot twists from this film in this thread, but I would do so in any thread outside of this one, or I would cover a spoiler from another film in this thread, out of consideration for users who may not have seen either this film or other films.



BlazingInferno said:


> DDJ's an intolerate dipshit, of course he isn't.



By saying that, you are demonstrating that it is actually you who is an "intolerant dipshit," to use your own words.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 15, 2017)

Honestly didn't have high hopes for this, but I liked it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2017)

I very much enjoyed the liberal usage of classic rock music in this movie, as too few movies today use such music (in particular, _Run Through the Jungle_ by Creedence Clearwater Revival was very appropriate for this film), so I hope that more movies that I see in the future shall have such music in their soundtrack.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Where was this? Lol



The link in my sig.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

A little over 2 years ago today.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 16, 2017)

This is why I love the internet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

I might just end up watching La La Land because of these dancing cover memes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

so guys, if you were on that island in the movie - would you only look out for number 1 or risk your neck to try and save Brie Larson too if necessary ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 16, 2017)

Brie Larson man, I wanna to make it out alive and get my hands on those tit tays.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

@Yasha


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm going to see this again tomorrow, instead of "Beauty and the Beast" and "Belkin Experiment". It's mainly because my Dad wants to see it, but it's not like I wanted to see "Beauty and the Beast" anyway. "Belkin Experiment", from what I hear, is a disappointment considering its intriguing premise and only works as cheesy exploitation- which can be hit or miss for me. Amusingly, "Skull Island" is sometimes considered cheesy exploitation, but that was a hit for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

if you're going to see something this month - only this, Logan or Power Rangers  make sense to me

maybe _Life_


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll only see "Power Rangers" (in theaters) if it gets good reviews. While the marketing campaign has done a decent job of trying to make it look...respectable (or at least not as corny as the show), it also sort of stripped the source material of its personality. 'Bland' should not be the first thing to pop in my head when I think of Power Rangers. But if it's good, it's good.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2017)

Weiss said:


> so guys, if you were on that island in the movie - would you only look out for number 1 or risk your neck to try and save Brie Larson too if necessary ?


Nope.  Her head looks like the block kid from Rollie Pollie Ollie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> if you're going to see something this month - only this, Logan or *Power Rangers*  make sense to me
> 
> maybe _Life_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2017)

gogo power rangers !


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2017)

I really liked this movie.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> gogo power rangers !



> Willingly paying to watch shit rangers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 17, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It reminded me of Calvin Candie lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2017)

I went to see this again yesterday


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 21, 2017)

I was disappointed that the giant ants that Marlow mentioned never appeared; was anyone else disappointed by that? Why even mention them if they never appeared? Perhaps they shall be in a scene that was deleted from the movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was disappointed that the giant ants that Marlow mentioned never appeared; was anyone else disappointed by that? Why even mention them if they never appeared? Perhaps they shall be in a scene that was deleted from the movie?



Not really, as I thought it was obvious they were just the punch-line of a joke. At that point, the movie was racing to its third act and there would've been no time for giant ants. I did find it a little jarring that Gunpei's death was never seen though, especially as they make a big deal out of it. Part of me wonders if it was a deleted scene, but the other part of me also assumes there would've been no time. I also found it odd that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The black guy never really reacts to John Goodman's death. He does scream out his name (which almost feels like it was added as an afterthought) when the attack happens, but considering there is a scene dedicated to how they met, he practically brushes it off. There has to be a deleted scene surrounding that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Not really, as I thought it was obvious they were just the punch-line of a joke. At that point, the movie was racing to its third act and there would've been no time for giant ants. I did find it a little jarring that Gunpei's death was never seen though, especially as they make a big deal out of it. Part of me wonders if it was a deleted scene, but the other part of me also assumes there would've been no time. I also found it odd that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That or they had a falling out off screen/in a deleted scene. Randa (Goodman) was starting to show his true colors, so I guess its possible Brooks may have said something to him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That or they had a falling out off screen/in a deleted scene. Randa (Goodman) was starting to show his true colors, so I guess its possible Brooks may have said something to him.


That's true.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Goodman's final scene was being condescending towards two likable characters and his death is the kind usually reserved for jerks.But you'd still expect more of a reaction. I'm looking forward to the blu-ray release, as there are obviously a lot of deleted scenes. You know at some point, this was expected to be a 2 and a half hour movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Apparently the giant ant bit was ab-libbed by John C. Reilly, who was trying to make the cast laugh by coming up with the zaniest monsters he could think of and the director chose to leave it in- and decided he now wanted a giant ant in his movie, but they had no money or time for it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 11, 2017)

Late, but I thought this was a disappointing step aside from Godzilla. Skull island was full on b grade zaniness. It was fun, but I wasn't expecting it to move that fast and colorfully. While the spider legs blending in as bamboo stalks was tops, I didn't think any of the creature sequences in the movie stood on the same ground as the creature sequences in Godzilla, just because Edwards put those sequences together so elegantly. There weren't that many of them, but I wasn't expecting Skull Island to come at things the way it did. I was also disappointed by the special effects, which were more animated, gooey, rubbery and flashy than Godzilla.

Not looking forward to the next monster clash as much if it keeps up this Marvel With Monsters atmosphere. It'll be fun, but I wanted to see something closer to Edwards Godzilla - just with more monsters more often.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2017)

Edwards Godzilla had the final fight in the dark and with some ~fog

that was a huge fail for me, I hate that shit, much prefer in broad daylight like in Kong

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2017)

I liked both movies, although I prefer "Skull Island". I like the fact that it went for something completely different. "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" can also go for something completely different, as they have a different director. It can be campy, creepy, who knows. "King Kong Vs Godzilla" can also go in another route. 

I love Marvel, but they're in danger of becoming formulaic because most of the movies are identical in tone, structure and style. I'd rather one of these shared universes experiment a bit more and not feel compelled to align with past entries in terms of tone, structure and style.


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 12, 2017)

Saw this a few days ago. Was pretty good. Very cool and well-done in parts.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Edwards Godzilla had the final fight in the dark and with some ~fog
> 
> that was a huge fail for me, I hate that shit, much prefer in broad daylight like in Kong



I thought Jackson's Kong was the better attempt. It probably looks a little dated now, but when I saw it in theaters... There was some spotty CG stuff in that movie, but none of it had to do with Kong. Like with Edwards godzilla, Jackson's kong had a better sense of itself as an animal. The way it moved and fought and interacted with its environment. Skull Island's Kong was less of that. These days CG looks so good that the differentiation with realism is starting to become more cerebral. With jackson's kong or edwards godzilla, you can tell they spent time with the creature to figure out how it moved its own weight, how it breathed, sounded, fought. With skull island's kong, I felt it was a little bit more of _And then the GIANT APE throws a GIANT SPIKE through a GIANT SPIDER'S face and it's like, BLURGH and it goes through the spider's eyes and Kong's like, FSSZOOOM! and then he leaps out from behind the mountain and the bad guy's like, RAWWWR! and then THERE'S FIRE EVERYWHERE..._


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Late, but I thought this was a disappointing step aside from Godzilla. Skull island was full on b grade zaniness. It was fun, but I wasn't expecting it to move that fast and colorfully. While the spider legs blending in as bamboo stalks was tops, I didn't think any of the creature sequences in the movie stood on the same ground as the creature sequences in Godzilla, just because Edwards put those sequences together so elegantly. There weren't that many of them, but I wasn't expecting Skull Island to come at things the way it did. I was also disappointed by the special effects, which were more animated, gooey, rubbery and flashy than Godzilla.
> 
> Not looking forward to the next monster clash as much if it keeps up this Marvel With Monsters atmosphere. It'll be fun, but I wanted to see something closer to Edwards Godzilla - just with more monsters more often.


Well we didn't get 30 seconds of cock tease of Kong fights tho unlike the 2014 Godzilla movie


----------



## Amol (Apr 19, 2017)

Watched it yesterday.
It was a great movie.
Kong was a teenager. No wonder he tried to save Brie Larson that badly. Harmones dude.
In all seriousness Kong was a badass. I wonder how big his adult form would be. I mean he would be fifty years older than this against Godzilla.
Monsterverse has great potential and it has had a great start already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roselillya (Jun 21, 2017)

It was a solid ok!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2017)

Roselillya said:


> It was a solid ok!


so is my weiner 


Amol said:


> Watched it yesterday.
> It was a great movie.
> Kong was a teenager. No wonder he tried to save Brie Larson that badly. Harmones dude.
> In all seriousness Kong was a badass. I wonder how big his adult form would be. I mean he would be fifty years older than this against Godzilla.
> Monsterverse has great potential and it has had a great start already.



Agreed. Kind of irks me when you have people like Chris Stuckmann say the monsterverse is just a rip off of the MCU.....even though Toho's been crossing over their kaiju and movies several decades before Iron Man was even in development


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2017)

i'm still not convinced that this Cing Cong would beat Godzilla in the next movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm still not convinced that this Cing Cong would beat Godzilla in the next movie



But what about...King Dong?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2017)

The MCU ending. XD


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2017)

Yo I fux with this flick. Even though it serves as a prelude of sorts, I dug it. Cant wait for Godzilla vs King Kong.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 27, 2017)

Just watch it
Really loves this
As much as I loves godzilla

Tbh i like monster movie in general it kinda a break from regular superheroes and drama shit, Or B shark movie.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 30, 2017)

Btw can someone give me link about lore in these movie? I mean theory is okay. Dont have to official

I just wanna know why Kong protect the people and other animal


----------

